
Create your own realtime tradingview dashboard - giannoulakis
https://gumroad.com/l/GeCri/
======
giannoulakis
Create your own realtime tradingview panel. 15+ realtime widgets, pick and
customize. Add, remove, reoder, resize. Share!

------
overfitted
What is the stock value latency within EU and US?

~~~
giannoulakis
Latency from tradingview.com which is basically realtime

------
GrumpyNl
How do you obtain the real time data?

~~~
giannoulakis
From tradingview, they allow to create widgets and add to your website for
free

